
Ise-ji: Walk With Me - benbreen
https://walkkumano.com/iseji/
======
vibesngrooves
Thank you for sharing this multimedia diary and recommendations. I walked the
Nakahechi route a few years ago, it was one of the most beautiful, profound,
and peaceful experiences in my life. As for Ise-ji; damn, that looks like a
fine hike. I hope to complete the Kumano Kodo journey soon!

------
simonebrunozzi
I am currently in Japan (Kyoto), and right now a few days walk would probably
be one of the nicest (and safest) things to do.

If there are fellow HNers that are currently in Japan and can provide some
suggestions (or perhaps want to do it together), I would love to hear them!

------
cmod
Cheers. (Author here) If you have any questions about the walk or geekery of
putting the site together, please ask away.

~~~
rgovostes
I lived in Shingu in 2017-2018, which I see you visited on Day 8. I am
absolutely enamored with this small city and the people in it, who are the
most welcoming I've met, and whom I think about daily. I'm looking forward to
my second visit since moving away in order to walk the Kumano Kodo myself.
Thanks for sharing your experience!

~~~
cmod
Have spent many nights in Shingu — I agree, I love these small towns. Made all
the more interesting by how rich (and important!) their spiritual histories
are.

